# hilason bite suit ?



## JOE SAMSON JR (Feb 24, 2009)

does anyone have any experience or input on this manufacturer ? 
http://www.hilason.com/products/149...g+Bite+Suit+K9+SCHUTZHUND+OTHERS+HSBS131.aspx


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f54/hilason-bite-suit-18394/

Suit reviews here...My complete review included..and that was when they were about $500.00 a few years ago.. I guess now they figure if they can sell one at the higher price, they at least make more money, than selling one for $500.00.,

I got one for sponsorship for an event, and usually the decoys will wear the suit that we had gotten, in the event. I did not even ask if one of the decoys would wear it that day..didnt want anyone hurt..

the funniest thing in that thread (or least funny actually) is the one about the arm getting ripped right off, I believe it too...


----------



## JOE SAMSON JR (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks , I should have done a search


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

My friend won a Hilason suit at a raffle at a dog event, last year. Used it once gave an arm bite to a 10 mo dog and told me he would rather use his old can-am suit than a Hilason. He donated the Hilason suit at a raffle at a dog event and nobody bid on the suit and had to take back home.


----------

